# Am so upset at the moment...



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I wanted to save a doe and buck rat from a life together in a hamster cage. Female is obviously pregnant so due soon. She said she would try get them up to me but today she said she has given them to her friend who is now offering me three babies for £15  How awful is that! And offering to sell me a kitten!!! FFS!!!

I literally was nearly in tears....I can be sensitive i know. But I was really upset!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

What unpleasant, greedy people
Not to mention the original owner is irresponsible for keeping a buck & doe together & downright cruel keeping them in a hamster cage
((((hugs))))


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

what an awful situation 


sounds a bit like a scam to me hun, wonder if this is what they were planning on doing all along - reeling people in and then trying to make money


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> What unpleasant, greedy people
> Not to mention the original owner is irresponsible for keeping a buck & doe together & downright cruel keeping them in a hamster cage
> ((((hugs))))


 I know...its so awful!



Verbatim said:


> what an awful situation
> 
> sounds a bit like a scam to me hun, wonder if this is what they were planning on doing all along - reeling people in and then trying to make money


Hate to admit you're right I think!  When I expressed my disgust about her "friend" she was like ok will get them back and you can have some of babies, then she wants to see colours and I will have all...then....well it goes on. Now its do I want a kitten...her bf's one...thought it was her friend who had the kitten?? Anyways im getting do i want the kitten and a female guinea pig or they're going to rspca on wed as he's moving into a flat! WTF!!!  Sorry but she's texting me even when I am ignoring her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Sounds really dodgy to me!!! I know its a horrible situation and your heart just goes out to the poor animals but there are limits and I think you are better off just ignoring her


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> Sounds really dodgy to me!!! I know its a horrible situation and your heart just goes out to the poor animals but there are limits and I think you are better off just ignoring her


I know!!! I totally agree. Finally she's gone quiet!! xx


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

It's tough when you want to rescue them all. Especially if you think you have a chance to help particular ones.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lady Sol said:


> It's tough when you want to rescue them all. Especially if you think you have a chance to help particular ones.


I know exactly! Now she's re-offering them! Though am not giving her money! xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

niki87 said:


> I know exactly! Now she's re-offering them! Though am not giving her money! xx


Are you going to have them if they are free???


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Poor wee things. Niki is she offering them to you for free?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Poor wee things. Niki is she offering them to you for free?


They were free but now is trying to charge £35  But don't think it's gonna happen...today was the only day I could have gone! xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Hmm something doesnt sound right....


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Hmm something doesnt sound right....


Is so full of dodgyness. Hope the mum and babies will be OK now though! xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

niki87 said:


> They were free but now is trying to charge £35  But don't think it's gonna happen...today was the only day I could have gone! xx


I reckon you need to be a bit firmer with her tbh. Tell her straight, she offered them for free and you came to an agreement then - she can't suddenly stick a price tag on and expect you to whip your wallet out. Tell her you're spending money on a new cage for them or something, so you can't afford to buy them off her, that's why you wanted them for free.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh no, I'm worrying about these poor rats & babies now


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> I reckon you need to be a bit firmer with her tbh. Tell her straight, she offered them for free and you came to an agreement then - she can't suddenly stick a price tag on and expect you to whip your wallet out. Tell her you're spending money on a new cage for them or something, so you can't afford to buy them off her, that's why you wanted them for free.


I know! Me too. Think she is now moving dad out of the cage. But I dunno! I wish I could drive...would have gone down and picked them up!



simplysardonic said:


> Oh no, I'm worrying about these poor rats & babies now


Me too!! Its the only reason I have texted her. But think it is in vain now


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Is it just the delivery shes got a problem with or is she still wanting money for them, do you think if you offered to pay for them this 'friend' would suddenly dissapear?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Is it just the delivery shes got a problem with or is she still wanting money for them, do you think if you offered to pay for them this 'friend' would suddenly dissapear?


I offered petrol money etc. They have been readvertised today  Wish I knew someone in Bolton!!!!!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I offered petrol money etc. They have been readvertised today  Wish I knew someone in Bolton!!!!!!!!


Start a thread in the general section to see if anyone in Bolton would collect them for you, I did with my rats who were in Blackpool and I got two lovely people offering to help. I would get lost trying to find Bolton.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm in Bolton!!!!
I'll collect them if they're deffo for free lol, I'd be glad to help!

Edit - just seen the ad (I'm assuming it's the one on preloved for £30?) yeah, she can get lost if she thinks anyone's going to pay that for some rats. Be firm with her and say you'll take them for free as you are doing her a favour and you'll be spending enough money on them as it is!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Some people severely take the mickey.. 

Niki you cant save them all hun.... Sad I know but its life Im afraid.... 

Where did shrudf (SP) get her rescues from when she was having trouble like this.. I can't remember.. x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Where did shrudf (SP) get her rescues from when she was having trouble like this.. I can't remember.. x


It was from Leeds, sounds like a very similar person though .


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Is there a link to the advert?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Is there a link to the advert?


Just been to look but ad has been archived. Mummy gave birth this morning apparently to 17 babies! In a hamster cage


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Just been to look but ad has been archived. Mummy gave birth this morning apparently to 17 babies! In a hamster cage


which website was it on?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Some people severely take the mickey..
> 
> Niki you cant save them all hun.... Sad I know but its life Im afraid....
> 
> Where did shrudf (SP) get her rescues from when she was having trouble like this.. I can't remember.. x


Thanks hun!

Btw I will pm you...may have found a ratty...xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> Btw I will pm you...may have found a ratty...xx


Sack that...I can't post a pic in the pm so here...









Im not offended if its not right...its the nearest ive found! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Sack that...I can't post a pic in the pm so here...
> 
> View attachment 54587
> 
> ...


Where is it?? XXX


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Where is it?? XXX


Leeds  Sorry not the nearest place! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Leeds  Sorry not the nearest place! xx


Haha How far is that from warry about an hour and half... he is a right stunner even though he is a top eared....lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Haha How far is that from warry about an hour and half... he is a right stunner even though he is a top eared....lol


...erm....oops!! Sorry...am still getting used to rats!!! Yeah something like that I guess....not brill on distance as I don't drive lol!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> ...erm....oops!! Sorry...am still getting used to rats!!! Yeah something like that I guess....not brill on distance as I don't drive lol!


He is stunning but that is exactly what I am looking for.. but a dumbo,... I hope he gets a nice home..lol I haven't had chance to look today..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> He is stunning but that is exactly what I am looking for.. but a dumbo,... I hope he gets a nice home..lol I haven't had chance to look today..


I have to say it's certainly fun looking!!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Sack that...I can't post a pic in the pm so here...
> 
> View attachment 54587
> 
> ...


Please dont buy from Oldtyme/Neil... There are far better breeders and rescues out there with siamese rats, who dont breed for money, and who dont keep them in crap conditions and who dont breed en masse :thumbup:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Please dont buy from Oldtyme/Neil... There are far better breeders and rescues out there with siamese rats, who dont breed for money, and who dont keep them in crap conditions and who dont breed en masse :thumbup:


Thought it was him you guys were talking about. I'd steer well clear, he's dodgy.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Please dont buy from Oldtyme/Neil... There are far better breeders and rescues out there with siamese rats, who dont breed for money, and who dont keep them in crap conditions and who dont breed en masse :thumbup:





Argent said:


> Thought it was him you guys were talking about. I'd steer well clear, he's dodgy.


Oops sorry MOM!!!!!!!!!! Thanks guys!! Thank God there are people on here that know about breeders!! Yeah it's him though don't think MOM was going for him anyways...thank goodness :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Oops sorry MOM!!!!!!!!!! Thanks guys!! Thank God there are people on here that know about breeders!! Yeah it's him though don't think MOM was going for him anyways...thank goodness :thumbup:


Nope I wasn't but he is very cute..


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking For Homes - have some little ginger nuts for rehoming  noticed them on another forum


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Looking For Homes - have some little ginger nuts for rehoming  noticed them on another forum


Cheers for that.. What is the success rate of me introing 6 month old rats in with my guys?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Cheers for that.. What is the success rate of me introing 6 month old rats in with my guys?


Ive introed older rats and they seem fine as long as its on neutral ground, my lot are pretty laid back softies though.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Ive introed older rats and they seem fine as long as its on neutral ground, my lot are pretty laid back softies though.


Id say mine were.. But I reckon Jason does like to give a newby a slap first..


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Id say mine were.. But I reckon Jason does like to give a newby a slap first..


Nice bath in vanilla and some tuna in a bowl to distract them normally works for me


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Nice bath in vanilla and some tuna in a bowl to distract them normally works for me


Ive just spotted some in my 20 on preloved.. gona give it a call tomos and see what they have.. 

I only want one and I think it be cruel to split the guys up you put on the link.. 

I plan to take out squeaky and do intro with him.. then later re intro to whole group so they are all in pairs...  Im praying that will work.. but I will use your Idea.. Cheers Yorkshire Rose..


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Ive just spotted some in my 20 on preloved.. gona give it a call tomos and see what they have..
> 
> I only want one and I think it be cruel to split the guys up you put on the link..
> 
> I plan to take out squeaky and do intro with him.. then later re intro to whole group so they are all in pairs...  Im praying that will work.. but I will use your Idea.. Cheers Yorkshire Rose..


In my experience "intact" males are harder to intro than females.

Which is why my boys are in pairs rather than a group of 6, last time i tried a group larger than a pair i ended up with a large vets bills and a half castrated rat :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> In my experience "intact" males are harder to intro than females.
> 
> Which is why my boys are in pairs rather than a group of 6, last time i tried a group larger than a pair i ended up with a large vets bills and a half castrated rat :lol:


mm Well I was wondering if when I do finally get my newbie if to just get a new cage And have a set of two and my set of four???

So far i have had no fights or no blood.. But I took an interesting pic of Squeaky and Jason.. Something i have noticed about the two is that even though Jason gave the initial slap when squeaky was intro'd, Now when jason is wandering around and he really isn't bothered about squeaky if he tries to get past then squeaky kinda blokes his way and shoves his head into Jason and Jason kinda puts his head low and tries slowly to creep passed??? Any ideas?? Or just stays in the position till squeaky has backed off?? Irl upload the pic I got tonight... But this is worrying me with squeaky..


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> mm Well I was wondering if when I do finally get my newbie if to just get a new cage And have a set of two and my set of four???
> 
> So far i have had no fights or no blood.. But I took an interesting pic of Squeaky and Jason.. Something i have noticed about the two is that even though Jason gave the initial slap when squeaky was intro'd, Now when jason is wandering around and he really isn't bothered about squeaky if he tries to get past then squeaky kinda blokes his way and shoves his head into Jason and Jason kinda puts his head low and tries slowly to creep passed??? Any ideas?? Or just stays in the position till squeaky has backed off?? Irl upload the pic I got tonight... But this is worrying me with squeaky..


If they have only just been intro'd theyll be sorting dominace just like a pack of dogs would. As long as there is no blood they sound be fine.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> If they have only just been intro'd theyll be sorting dominace just like a pack of dogs would. As long as there is no blood they sound be fine.


They have known each other I think eight weeks and left as a whole group 4 weeks.. ?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Here they are Jason is the Agouti hooded.. Also Squeaky is a good few months younger than Jason but can honestly say he looks like a right beef cake and Jason was me biggest guy.. But squeaky isn't that far behind..


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sorry Nikki I have nicked your thread..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Here they are Jason is the Agouti hooded.. Also Squeaky is a good few months younger than Jason but can honestly say he looks like a right beef cake and Jason was me biggest guy.. But squeaky isn't that far behind..
> 
> 
> __
> ...


With gorgeous ratty pics like that...like id mind!!:thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> With gorgeous ratty pics like that...like id mind!!:thumbup:


LOL I cant believe how big squeaky looks on that pic.. haha


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> LOL I cant believe how big squeaky looks on that pic.. haha


He does look bigger than Jason in that lol! Bless him...he is gonna be a big boy! xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> He does look bigger than Jason in that lol! Bless him...he is gonna be a big boy! xx


I think he is gonna be a big lad..lol An i really think Jason is bowing down to him.... quite strange.. As Jason is defo top dog but if they meet jason has started putting his head down.. whether he is thinking if you bite my head Irl bite your nads off I dont know..lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I think he is gonna be a big lad..lol An i really think Jason is bowing down to him.... quite strange.. As Jason is defo top dog but if they meet jason has started putting his head down.. whether he is thinking if you bite my head Irl bite your nads off I dont know..lol


:lol: haha!!! xx


----------

